
Have US Customs Declared War on TV Boxes (and Mini PCs)? - ciot1CDM
http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/07/04/have-us-customs-declared-war-on-tv-boxes-and-mini-pcs/
======
ChuckMcM
I suspect this person is confused. Customs is seizing the boxes because they
include a pirated copy of Windows 10 (and as such misuse the trademark).

------
mchahn
I'm curious how you steal cable with a tv box. Anyone know?

